# Leg Strengthening



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a very strong upper body.  I seem to be lacking in strength in my legs.  I used to swim and my legs were very strong then ..however they looked waaaay too muscular.  

Does anybody have any tips for strenghthening my legs without all the bulk??


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 12, 2006)

Just do lots of kicks-like hundreds. Normal workout is a front leg front kick-100 before you stop and go to the other leg, then immediate round kick, then side kick, then axe-head level.  Or do 50 front, round, side, axe, on the same leg before you change to the other leg. A favorite exercise of the master is 5000 alternating front kicks to belt level-it takes the whole hour of just kicking. You have a very bouncy step after that.

You can also do slow kicks and hold those in extension for a sec or two at the highest level.  I've been doing TKD for ten years now.  My legs did not bulk up, rather they got lean.  Bouncing/moving while sparring, and jumping  does make ones calves bigger.  That I didn't like but that's necessary in TKD. TW


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

Many sets of low reps of heavy squats. Plyometric jumps too.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 12, 2006)

Doing squats will strenghten your overall legs. You can even start with no weight and slowly add weight as you become stronger. Strict form, build gradually.
Plyometric jumps will also help your explosion and power.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 12, 2006)

Running, jumping, squat, power cleaning/snatching, deadlifts, squats, swimming, various martial arts stuff...

It all depends on what exactly you are looking for...strength, power, endurance, etc.

Why were they "way to muscular"?  Just Curious.

Muscle is a good thing.


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tips!  I will try the kazillion kicks idea..not sure if I will make it through alive..but it is worth a try!  

Squats..ughhhh...yes how I hate them.  I do see how they will help tho.  i will do some of those.  How many reps do you suggest?


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Why were they "way to muscular"? Just Curious.

Muscle is a good thing.[/quote]


well at a whopping  5'2"...muscular legs don't look that great.  I do like them shapely but not bulky.

Can someone explain to me what the jumps are that you are suggesting?


----------



## stickarts (Apr 12, 2006)

Do as many reps as you can with strict form.
A good goal may be 3 sets of 15 - 20 reps.
If you still feel your legs need more strength you can add weight and do less reps or less weight and add reps if you want more stamina.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 12, 2006)

adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Why were they "way to muscular"? Just Curious.
> 
> Muscle is a good thing.


 



			
				adictd2tkdgirl said:
			
		

> well at a whopping 5'2"...muscular legs don't look that great. I do like them shapely but not bulky.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the jumps are that you are suggesting?


 
"Jumping" generally refers to plyometric activities.  Bounding (double and single leg), skipping, etc.  This will develop Power (different from Strength) in and about the hips.  Any jumping kick utilizes this idea.

For "leg" strength squats will be your best friend.  MOST people don't know how to do them correctly, however.

Stickarts rec. is good as form should be your first concern and neurological adaptation will occur first, thus limited hypertrophy (bulking) but sooner or later higher rep approaches will yield greater hypertrophy due to greater microfractures and this ratio to strength gain will be skewed.  Lower reps will develop strength a little better (generalization, of course) with limited hypertrophy (generalization, again) though it will be present as strength is proportional to muscle fiber cross section diameter.

I say your intention should be power (explosiveness) and thuse practicing kicks, bounding and cleaning/snatching (depending on your familiarity with the olympic lifts) are also highly recommendable.


----------

